# التغيير من يبوسة الخطية والخضوع للعريس السماوي



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ فكما أن الحديد إذا أُلقيَّ في النار يتحول عنه الجوهر اليابس الذي لطبيعته ويصير ليناً بقدر مقامه في النار، كذلك النفس التي تنكر العالم وتعلق شوقها بالرب بالتفتيش الكثير والكد والجهاد، وتنتظره انتظاراً دائماً بالإيمان والرجاء حتى تنال النار السمائية ومحبة الروح؛ حينئذٍ تنفك من محبة العالم وتنفلت من كل فساد الأهواء، وتتغير طبيعتها من يبوسة الخطيئة وتخضع للعريس السمائي بحب شديد لا يوصف ] ( العظة الرابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص34 )

[ النعمة حينما يلمحها الإنسان من على بُعْد، يفرح بها، ولكن حينما تدخله القوة الإلهية وتمسك أعضاءه كلها وتستأسر قلبه ولُبَّه لمحبة الله، فإنه يتغيَّر ويصير شخصاً آخر ] ( العظة السابعة للقديس مقاريوس الكبير – ص59)​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

*فقر النفس وغناها الخاص*​ 
[ المسكين العريان الفقير يهلك من الجوع إذ ليس له ما يبتاعه، أما من كان ذا خزائن وأموال فإنه بسهولة وبلا تعب يتسلط على أي شيء يمتلكه – كذلك النفس العريانة المحرومة من شركة الروح القدس، تكون في شدة الخطية القاسية، ومهما حاولت فإنها لا تُثمر ثمرة واحدة من ثمار برّ الروح بالحق، إلاَّ إذا حصلت أولاً على شركة هذا الروح ذاته ...

لذلك يجب على كل واحد أن يغصب نفسه على التوسل إلى الله لكي يُحسب أهلاً لنوال كنز الروح القدس السماوي، حتى يقدر أن يتمم وصايا الرب بطهارة بلا تعب أو صعوبة أو عيب، الأمر الذي لا يمكنه أن يتممه بدون كنز الروح حتى ولو بالغصب، لأن النفس إذا كانت محرومة من شركة الروح القدس، كيف تقدر أن تحصل على أعمال وغنى الروح ؟ ] ( القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 18 )​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 مايو 2013)

> لذلك يجب على كل واحد أن يغصب نفسه على التوسل إلى الله لكي يُحسب أهلاً لنوال كنز الروح القدس السماوي، حتى يقدر أن يتمم وصايا الرب بطهارة بلا تعب أو صعوبة أو عيب، الأمر  الذي لا يمكنه أن يتممه بدون كنز الروح حتى ولو بالغصب، لأن النفس إذا  كانت محرومة من شركة الروح القدس، كيف تقدر أن تحصل على أعمال وغنى الروح ؟ ] ( القديس مقاريوس)


حلو اوى المقولة دى
انت كدة هتخلينى اشترى كتب للقديس مكاريوس


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> حلو اوى المقولة دى
> انت كدة هتخلينى اشترى كتب للقديس مكاريوس



أنا عموماً قلت لك أن عظاته رائعة 
فاشتري الكتاب لأنك لن تستغنى عنه على الإطلاق​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 مايو 2013)

فيه كتاب كبير كدة مش فاكر اسمه ايه
دا بسالى فالمكتبة؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> فيه كتاب كبير كدة مش فاكر اسمه ايه
> دا بسالى فالمكتبة؟؟؟



هو الكتاب هاتلاقي لونه أصفر فاتح
واسمه عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير
وهو ترجمة المركز الأرثوذكسي للآباء
مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2013)

*الرب يبارككم أخى الغالى
رااائع جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2013)

> النعمة حينما يلمحها الإنسان من على بُعْد، يفرح بها، ولكن حينما تدخله القوة الإلهية وتمسك أعضاءه كلها وتستأسر قلبه ولُبَّه لمحبة الله، فإنه يتغيَّر ويصير شخصاً آخر



فعلا روووووووووووووووعه 

عظه جميله جدا 

ياريت كل يومين تكتبلنا من الكتاب كام عظه 

وقت ما يسمح وقتك يعنى 

شكرا ليك ايمن 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

نعمة ربنا يسوع تملأ قلوبيكم فرحاً ونعيماً
وحاضر يا أختي العزيزة كاندي سأكتب كل كام يوم جزء من عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير
​


----------



## اليعازر (9 مايو 2013)

فكرة جميلة، ورائعة أن نتابع كل يوم عظة من عظات

القديس مقاريوس الكبير...وهكذا يكون لنا زاد يومي

ثمين..

متابع معكم.

ربنا يبارك تعبك الحبيب أيمن.

.


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 مايو 2013)

لذلك يجب على كل واحد أن يغصب نفسه على التوسل إلى الله لكي يُحسب أهلاً لنوال كنز الروح القدس السماوي، حتى يقدر أن يتمم وصايا الرب بطهارة بلا تعب أو صعوبة أو عيب، الأمر  الذي لا يمكنه أن يتممه بدون كنز الروح حتى ولو بالغصب، لأن النفس إذا  كانت محرومة من شركة الروح القدس، كيف تقدر أن تحصل على أعمال وغنى الروح ؟ ] ( القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 18 )


ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي الغالي

​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2013)

ويشبع قلبك من دسم النعمة المُفرح للقلب
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)

اشكرك على العظة الرائعة جداا  
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الكبيرة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*ياسلام علي مواضيعك استاذي
انا فعلا بحب جداا اشوف كل مواضيع حضرتك
لاني بستفاد منها جدااااا ..
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك استاذنا الغالي .
*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (10 مايو 2013)

*مقالات روحية جميلة ورائعة ومملوء من  حب روح القدس*
_*مأخوذة من صاحب المجد الذي يتكلم مع أولادة وأولادة يتكلمون معنا*_
_*ليسحرونا في بدائع ثمارها المقدسة أيها الآب نعظمك لأنك أعلنت اسمك *_
_*بواسطة ابنك وروحك القدوس، وشاركتنا في حياتك، ونحن أموات في الذنوب.*_
_* أما الآن فنحيا ونسبحك مع كل الأحياء بالروح في العالم آمين.*_
_* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز لختياراتك البديعة من الذين سبقونا الى هناك....*_
_*لنا رجاء ومكان معهم  بإسم القدوس المعين ربنا يسوع المسيح*_
_* في مسيرتنا في الثبات حتى بداية العهد السماوي للأولاد الله *_
_* تحياتي وأحترامي لمحبتك والرب يباركك ويبارك في أعمالك *_
_* ومشاركاتك وخدمتك المباركة دائماً ودائماً والرب يفرح قلبك على طول*_
_* ويحفصك في سلامه ونعمه الدائمه والمجد ليسوع المسيح*_
_* دائماً وأبداً...آمين ... *_
_*آية رائعة ومعزية*_
_*فرحين في الرجاء.صابرين في الضيق.مواظبين على الصلاة. رو 12:*_ *12*​


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم كلكم معاً 
وأشكركم على تعليقاتكم الحلوة والتي تحمل مشاعر كل واحد فيكم بصدق
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كونوا معافين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة اوى


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يمتعك بغنى مجده الفائق آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2013)

برغم صغر العظه لكنها تحمل معانى قيمه جدا 
وكلام رائع جدا 
ربنا يباركك دائما مميز فى مواضيعك


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي الحلوة في كنيسة الله
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------

